# Is it possible to 90 out a 1977-79 Coupe Deville?



## acx89 (Mar 15, 2014)

I want to get a 1977-79 Coupe Deville but the interior is :thumbsdown:. So I was thinking of getting a 1990 Brougham dashboard but I was told that isn't possible. I also want to get a 1982 Brougham coupe and use the seats for my Coupe Deville. What do you all think?


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Yes you can swap out interior from an older model coupe or sedan to the 77-79. However keep in mind that the back bottom seats are different, as far as shape. But the 82 brougham coupe seats will work with the 77-79 interior, as far as mounting them in. The wiring should be straight forward, just match colored wires.
The dash will fit but probably require a few mods for the electrical, if going the digital route. Also, the AC/Heater vents are different so those need to be changed. But if your keeping the old school cluster from 77-79 to the 90-92 dash, then it'll fit.
Exterior wise, that's a whole different area. The body lines are different. Just take a look at a 77-79 coupe vs the 80 and above coupe. But it is do able. And I've seen a few here on layitlow.


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

YouTube-cadillac music by slim thug
That should answer ur question 78 or 79 Paris 90d out


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

yup! :thumbsup:, I bought a 98 sedan deville dash to see if somehow I can modify it to fit in my 77 coupe.......its the same length.....we'll see.......but back to your question there's a grey one from the M that was modified with 90s front end and plastic/chrome side panels.....looks bad ass!! and anything is possible with a little modifications


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

For that same car owned by a dude here he told me that the front end bolted up .... no big issues


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

Anyone know if this coupe is still for sale ?


----------

